
Safely Sharing Data: Reference Capabilities in Pony - spooneybarger
http://jtfmumm.com/blog/2016/03/06/safely-sharing-data-pony-reference-capabilities/
======
it
For reference, here's the language homepage:
[http://www.ponylang.org/](http://www.ponylang.org/)

